# Arc flash labels - how to approach this one



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

So, what do you do if you need to get in here for any reason?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Deenergize it.

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Yup, they're saying there's no way to work on it live.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

So if it's de-energized, what about the approach distances?

1154 cals is huge. Is that typical on a 4000 amp service like this?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> So if it's de-energized, what about the approach distances?
> 
> 1154 cals is huge. Is that typical on a 4000 amp service like this?


Pretty common, why would you need to get in there anyways?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Zog said:


> Pretty common, why would you need to get in there anyways?


I don't. I am waiting for an inspector, and just happen to be walking around a facility being nosy. I have only been "in" gear like that once about 15 years ago, and POCO tranny was shut down. 

The only reason I could imaging needing to open that gear would be to assist in an IR scan.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Since you have to have PPE suitable for the hazard to verify the "deenergized" condition, you can never ever work on that equipment.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Since you have to have PPE suitable for the hazard to verify the "deenergized" condition, you can never ever work on that equipment.


That does bring up a good point.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Since you have to have PPE suitable for the hazard to verify the "deenergized" condition, you can never ever work on that equipment.


There are tools made to test for the presence or absence of voltage outside of the LAB, but none to remove the covers to get in there in the first place that I know of. Seems like CBS should make a tool for their remote racker to remove covers to remotely test for voltage.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Cute haha. I remember bolting breakers in gear like that standing on cardboard, wearing old work gloves, and using taped up tools :laughing:


----------

